# BBQ Beef Flanken Cut Ribs



## Ol-blue

These do not last long when I prepare them for my family.
Enjoy Debbie!
_____






BBQ Beef Flanken Cut Ribs 

FLANKEN RIBS; As Many As Desired.
1 cup(s) SOY SAUCE
1 tablespoon(s) GARLIC; Minced.
dash GROUND GINGER
1 cup(s) SUGAR
1/2 teaspoon(s) BLACK PEPPER
2 tablespoon(s) SESAME SEEDS
4 teaspoon(s) SESAME OIL
_____

In a Ziplock bag add soy sauce, minced garlic, ginger, sugar, sesame seeds, pepper and sesame oil; mix well.
Add ribs to bag, marinate at least 4 hours or overnight.
Put ribs on hot BBQ grill.
Cook a few minutes on each side.
Serve.
Beef Flanken rib are also called Beef Chuck Short Ribs.
_____


----------



## Elf

May I ask what are Flanken ribs?


----------



## Andy M.

Picture a rack of beef short ribs. They are usually sold only cut into single ribs but imagine them before they were cut apart. Flanken style are cut across the ribs so each piece has short bits of several ribs in it rather than a longer piece of one rib.

Short ribs are either flanken cut or English cut.


----------



## Elf

Thanks, I know what short ribs are, but from the picture I took them for some type of beef spare rib. I haven't cooked short ribs in a long time, they have gotten too expensive for my taste.


----------



## kitchenelf

That was just not nice to post for a hungry girl to see!!!!!!!!  You're killin' me here!


----------



## ella/TO

Flanken is something that is used in Jewish cooking. There's nothing as good as a cabbage borscht made with flanken, you have a whole meal in the one bowl!!!


----------



## jpmcgrew

Those look really good I also have never heard of or seen flanken steak.


----------



## Ol-blue

Ask your butcher he can get them for you. These are so good that my son eats them cold.


----------



## ella/TO

these are not steak....they are short ribs.....enjoy


----------

